# Staten Island ferry in a 'minor' shunt yesterday



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Twelve passengers were hurt when the ferry, John J. Marchi, lost power and bumped heavily into the pier...

http://www.ny1.com/content/top_stor...service-following-minor-accident/Default.aspx


----------

